

Mozify, say goodbye to image blocking in emails - dutchbrit
http://www.emailonacid.com/email-preview/mozify/2

======
Genmutant
So I now have to find a way to block that too? If I block images, I don't want
you to find a way to circumvent it, but to have only text.

